
Ask HN: How is your programming-at-home/hobby environment set up? - gravy
Pics if you want! Though I&#x27;m more interested in environment i.e. virtual machine or dedicated machine. I&#x27;ve been trying to set up like a small hobby workstation kind of thing that&#x27;s distraction-free so I could do little web development or app development projects with server hosting...something along those lines. I was wondering how other people have their home-productivity areas set up so I could get some ideas!
======
RandomGuyDTB
I currently do a lot of TI-84+ programming (I'm in high school, can you tell?
:) so I don't need much but I tend to have the TI Device Explorer open in one
window at the top right corner (this is Windows, few of these apps work in
Ubuntu sadly), an IDE in the left half, and Windows Explorer in the bottom
right. Sometimes I also have some website in the background in Firefox for
reference. Maybe I'm not your target audience but I figured I'd chime in.

